# perl Pcap.pm

## mogosjoh

I'm trying to install/run a certain perl script (aimsniff) that requires Pcap.pm.  I have libpcap install, as well as libnet (regular and perl), but it is still not there.  Any idea why this is not working for me?  the error is this:

Can't locate Net/Pcap.pm in @INC (bunch of directory locatoins that were searched here) at ./aimSniff.pl line 22

thanks,

  -john

----------

## rac

If nothing else works, you can install it from CPAN: 

```
# perl -MCPAN -e shell

cpan> install Net::Pcap
```

----------

## mogosjoh

trying that now, errors as follows:

```

t/01-t/06 ok

t/07-stats.......FAILED test 1

                  Failed 1/1 tests, 0.00% okay

t/08-t/13 ok

Lists failed test

Failed 1/13 test scripts, 92.31% okay.  1/24 subtests failed, 95.83% okay.

make: *** [test_dynamic] Error 29

    /usr/bin/make test --- NOT OK

Running make install

    make test had returned bad status, won't install without force

```

so what do I need to do to get this to install??  Sorry for my ignorance, I'm just dabbling in perl now.

  -John

----------

## rac

I got that same error, and hoped it might just be a PPC thing, but it looks like it's not (unless you're on PPC also).  Assuming that the failing test is benign (stats doesn't sound very important), you can "force install Net::Pcap" and the CPAN module should ignore the failed test.

----------

